# 2013 Nexus 7 and kindle app



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

So I broke down and got the new nexus 7. Have to say the screen is great but I am having questions about it already. For a fast processor it seems to be operating at the same speed as the previous generation and it is really laggy opening apps. Am wondering if I just have a lemon.  I really debated on whether or not to get it or either the Samsung Note 8 or Tab 3-8.  Now I am wondering if I should have went with one of them instead.  I love the screen and while it is smaller I have noticed that without a case it is awkward to hold and not cover up one side of the speakers or trigger the page turning on the side since there is a very small edge expect for the top or bottom. I don't like the lack of an sd card slot but I knew that when I bought it and the fact that Google thinks everything should be in the cloud. That was the real debate for me regarding the other two devices vs this one.  Overall I like this device but think I will be taking it back in to make sure it isn't just defective with the slowness of it. 

Now for the kindle app:

The kindle app is a nightmare.  It keeps locking up/freezing. Thought at first it was because of the 4.3 os but I have noticed it doing the same thing on a couple of other android devices running 4.1 and gingerbread 2.3. The device with the gingerbread 2.3 OS won't even work at all. Worked fine until the last couple of "updates" so am thinking that it has some bugs in it that Amazon hasn't fixed. 

Has anyone else had problems with the kindle android app being buggy?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.androidcentral.com/netflix-and-google-working-android-43-device-lock-solution

Not exactly what you asked, but for general info, I note the above article (I've heard similar reports elsewhere) about Netflix having problems on the new Nexus 7. Maybe there are Kindle problems, though sounds like you aren't having them. I read a book last night with the Kindle app on my Galaxy s4 with no problems at all, however. I was running 4.2.2, so the problems aren't universal. Kindle and everything was up to date.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No micro SD card slot? How disappointing. Although the 32gig unit would be more than enough space for me.


Mike


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

My Nexus 7 2013 is awesome!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't take it back and there was an update that seemed to make it work smoother. Still having problems with the kindle app however, it just likes to freeze up and throw me out when working with the app itself. Once I open a book it is fine reading however when I close it out and then reopen to continue to read it acts stupid then it settles down again. So I just keep sending in the reports like it asks, maybe Amazon will get really tired of them and do something.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I own the Nexus 7 (2013) and the Kindle Apps works great on my tablet.  Have you updated to the newest version of Android Operating System 4.3?  My unit came with version 4.2 installed.  Go to settings and then "system" and touch "about"    If there are any updates for your operating system they will show there.    If there is an update all you need do is touch the "update now" and let the unit do it's update.  4.3 is much faster and smoother than 4.2.  Hope this helps


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I love the new Nexus 7 and find it so much faster and sharper that the first generation Nexus.  I also find that the Kindle app is problematic on both the Nexus 7 and the Nexus 10.  However, in my case, I think it is just due to the volume of books that I have in my library.      

Since I use my e-ink Kindle to read and my pc to buy books, it really doesn't concern me too much but I can see where it would be a big problem for anyone who uses it frequently and has a large Kindle library.  If the app would just open with the few books that I have on the device, it would be much better, but the default seems to be to open the whole library and that really hangs it up.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

After having my Nexus 7 for over a year, I can say that I've had no problems with the Kindle app. Granted, I don't use the app all that much for general reading, but there are some illustrated books and such for which it is handy.

Mike


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I really prefer the Moon Reader App to the Kindle app on my Nexus so I read mainly ePub formatted books.


----------

